# Tivo with dual satellite set-up



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

I currently use Tivo with a Sky box with no problems at all. I'm thinking of adding Astra 1 (19.2E) reception, for which I will probably need to change my satellite receiver.

Does anyone have any recommendations of a cheap sat box that will allow reception of both Sky channels and Astra 1 channels, AND which will work well with Tivo? Can Tivo obtain any guide data for Astra 1 channels, or will I be limited to manual recordings?

Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The TiVo can now control a DreamBox, and a DreamBox can now receive Sky (legally), so you should be able to use one of those.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

But you will not get any channel listings - as TiVo only provides listings for channels on UK platforms.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Channel listings for (UK) Sky Digital will be available though, will they not?


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

After consulting some other forums and local satellite installers, I have decided to keep my Sky digibox and add a second receiver for 19.2E. I will run both boxes from one dish (two LNBs).

Now I'm thinking of whether/how to feed the 19.2E into my Tivo setup. I will be keeping Sky going into AUX on the Tivo, and it will remain my primary source for recordings. I think I will _occasionally_ want to record stuff from 19.2E, but since there will be no guide data for any of the channels, I will have to use a manual timer recording.

I'm building up to a question here!

I don't really want to run the 19.2E through the SCART on the Sky box, as I fear that Sky recordings might very easily be ruined by finger trouble with the other box. So I figure that I would have to feed RF from 19.2E box into Tivo. If I do this, how do I convince Tivo that there is a signal there to record?

(I don't need Tivo to take control of the 19.2E box, I can do that manually. I just want to find a way of getting a video signal into the Tivo.)


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Set TiVo up for Digital Terrestrial / Cable and Digital Satellite. 

Use the RF input for 19.2 assuming your other satellite receiver has an RF modulated output.

Select one (any) 'CAB' channel in CYR but make sure it's not also on Sky or deselect it from the Sky listings and use that to select the non-Sky receiver input.

Or Set TiVo up for Analogue Terrestrial and Digital Satellite. 

Select the RF channel number your non-Sky receiver outputs, make a short recording, then select the 'AER' channel number in CYR and use that to select the non-Sky receiver input.

Personally I use a DVD-R for 19.2 and 13 deg East.


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks, Fred, I'll give it a try.


----------



## hamradio (Aug 27, 2002)

Philnic said:


> After consulting some other forums and local satellite installers, I have decided to keep my Sky digibox and add a second receiver for 19.2E. I will run both boxes from one dish (two LNBs).
> 
> Now I'm thinking of whether/how to feed the 19.2E into my Tivo setup. I will be keeping Sky going into AUX on the Tivo, and it will remain my primary source for recordings. I think I will _occasionally_ want to record stuff from 19.2E, but since there will be no guide data for any of the channels, I will have to use a manual timer recording.
> 
> ...


regarding 2 lnb's on 1 dish I dont't think you will have much success as the 2 satellites are some 9 degress apart,and finding position to get a good signal from 19e and 28e will be a bit of a hit and miss arrangement, you will have much better success if you use a seperate dish for 19e I have used the add on lnb bracket many times but only when the satellites are spaced at 19/16/13E.
IE main sat at 19E with off set bracket for 16E or 13E


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

hamradio said:


> regarding 2 lnb's on 1 dish I dont't think you will have much success as the 2 satellites are some 9 degress apart,


Should not be a problem if a suitably sized dish is used.

I use an 80cm with three twin LNB's, one each for 28.2, 19.2 and 13 deg east. Two LNB brackets and the dish centred on 19.2.

And for a friend I used a home made bracket on a 60cm dish to give 28.2 and 19.2.


----------

